# Insurance Florida!!! Possibly found something



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Requested more info. Not sure if it was covered but if I find out anything I'll let you know especially cost


----------



## MFMCM (Dec 31, 2015)

bluewarrior7 said:


> Requested more info. Not sure if it was covered but if I find out anything I'll let you know especially cost


Any new info. yet ??


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yup it kind of expensive but equals out be 98 bucks a week. Better to be safe till the insurance companies provide for cheaper. Next week I will sign and probably have it thursday


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

This topic as pertaining to Jacksonville specifically and the state was in another topic, but I wanted to share that USAA does cover Rideshare in Florida. I checked before I started. The one thing they couldn't do because no formal legislation had been decided yet was offer Gap if Uber/Lyft wins out (and it seems they have based on what I read yesterday...) then we will have to have the gap rider. They will notify me if I need it, when I do. So!!! If you have the ability to go to USAA, I recommend them. It may not be enough for Jacksonville to legally apply for the mandated medallion, but if legislation goes through limiting city governments like some do, it might be possible. 
For the record, I have zero problems with my vehicle being inspected and a second more thorough background check, or a business lisc. If we are truly independent contractors, that is what everyone should do anyway.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

bluewarrior7 said:


> Yup it kind of expensive but equals out be 98 bucks a week. Better to be safe till the insurance companies provide for cheaper. Next week I will sign and probably have it thursday


You're going to PAY an extra $400 a month in insurance just to do Uber?? At these rates?

Say it ain't so.....


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

no because it didnt include PIP insurance which if you dont have then you must be classified as commercial vehicle and im not shelling out more cash on a losing proposition


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, make $500 a week and pay $497 to insurance. Now that is good economics.


----------

